

Show HN: Guides Embedded Knowledge Base Widget - wise_young_man
http://userdeck.com/blog/announcing-guides

======
dzabriskie
Looks great. Question: is there a way to filter the articles based upon the
page? For instance, we have a 4 step input process. Can the widget only
display topics based upon each page/step?

If not, could I set up 4 widgets?

~~~
mmanos
Good question. We currently only support loading the widget at the top level
where it will show all categories/articles. However, we plan to release an
update in the near term which will allow you to initialize the widget filtered
on a specified category or article, which should allow you to customize the
display for each of your steps.

Keep an eye on our blog where we'll announce new features such as this!

------
dustout
Really slick interface!

~~~
mmanos
Thanks! Lots more to come...

